# iPad Pro et PointPower ?



## Nicolarts (15 Septembre 2016)

Bonjour, 

J'ai presque décidé d'acheter un iPad Pro pour mon travail de la formation qui commencera dans 2 semaine donc il me faut un portable assez nomade et capable de faire dessiner avec le style. iPad Pro 12.9 est idéal, oui mais ! 

J'ai un app pour Markdown sur iOS donc je ne me fais pas les soucis pour les notes aux cours et celle pour Astropad pour le dessin au domicile. C'est parfait pour mon besoin. Pendant le voyage, j'ai bien des app de Adobe ou Procreate que je pourrai tester. Donc je n'ai aucun des soucis pour ça. 

Il me reste un problème assez important car dans mon formation, les logiciels Mircosoft Office est obligatoire d'utiliser dans la formation. Je n'ai pas le souci car après mes notes et je fais propre sur mon Macbook Pro et laisser sur OneDrive. Le problème est : *Microsoft Office PowerPoint* !!!

Mais je n'ai pas trouvé les informations pour les utilisations de *Mircosoft Office PowerPoint *mais il est possible que je cherche mal. Mais j'aimerais les témoignages d'utilisation de *Microsoft Office PowerPoint*. 

Je vous explique : quand je travaille *Microsoft Office PowerPoint *sur mon Macbook Pro ou un PC et je les mettrai sur OneDrive et iPad Pro le télécharge et s'affiche avec App de Microsoft Office Powerpoint et je l'utilise avec la projection. C'est ça que ça passe comment ? Facile ou pas ? 

Si il n'y a vraiment pas un solution "facile" alors je serai malheureusement obligé d'acheter un Surface Pro 4...

Merci beaucoup et tous mes meilleures salutations.


----------



## r e m y (15 Septembre 2016)

Aucun problème pour afficher sur iPAD un fichier Powerpoint que tu auras créé sur Mac ou PC et placé sur OneDrive.
Je le fais couramment au boulot et ca marche très bien.

La version iPad de PowerPoint permet également de retoucher la presentation si besoin.

Sur mon iPAD Air 2, j'utilise la version gratuite de Powerpoint (je n'ai jamais eu besoin d'acheter la version "pro"), par contre, je crois que sur iPad Pro c'est obligatoirement la version pro donc payante.


----------



## Nicolarts (15 Septembre 2016)

Si j'ai bien compris, la version "gratuit" est inclus dans l'abonnement Office 365 et si je veux encore plus vers la version "pro", il faut que je paie encore en plus ? C'est exactement ? 

Tu utilises souvent le projection avec ton iPad, ça passe bien sans souci ? 

Merci beaucoup pour votre réponse.


----------



## r e m y (15 Septembre 2016)

Je n'ai pas office 365. Je suis resté à office 2011. 

PowerPoint, Excel et Word peuvent être téléchargés gratuitement sur l'appStore pour les iPad. (Avec possibilité de payer pour accéder à toutes les fonctionnalités d'édition)

Par contre pour iPad Pro seule la version complète et payante est telechargeable, mais elle doit être incluse dans l'abonnement Office365 . 

J'utilise très souvent la présentation de fichiers PowerPoint avec mon iPad Air 2 (avec l'adaptateur lightning / Vga). Aucun problème, ça fonctionne vraiment bien.


----------



## Bigdidou (16 Septembre 2016)

Pareil sur iPadPro, aucun souci. Je n'utilise plus du tout le mac pour mes supports pp (plusieurs fois par semaine).
Summum du luxe, je branche le video projecteur sur une ancienne ATV, ça permet une mobilite totale.


----------



## r e m y (16 Septembre 2016)

Je dois dire que Microsoft a fait du super boulot avec ces versions iPad de la suite Office.  
Même les versions gratuites que tout le monde peut télécharger sont largement suffisantes pour bosser confortablement.


----------

